# London Ambulance Hiring: need assistance



## Emergency Metaphysics (Apr 8, 2020)

So, I'm progressing through the current London Ambulance hiring phase as a U.S. paramedic. I have several questions related to paramedic life and London life that I can't find answers to online in these forums or elsewhere. I could really use someone who presently works there or recently worked there to chat with. Any takers?


----------



## Scott33 (Apr 8, 2020)

Probably few to no LAS bods here on a regular basis. There are some UK lurkers, but they have their own version of this forum if you do a google search. 

I have a reasonable grasp of UK EMS, as do a few other US-based people here, so your specifics may still be able to be answered.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Apr 8, 2020)

Scott33 said:


> Probably few to no LAS bods here on a regular basis. There are some UK lurkers, but they have their own version of this forum if you do a google search.
> 
> I have a reasonable grasp of UK EMS, as do a few other US-based people here, so your specifics may still be able to be answered.



Great. I appreciate that. What I'm looking for is more or less on the ground experience of paramedic life at the LAS. What I'm hearing about pay, working conditions, management, burn out, and fearing you'll be disciplined for any minor infraction makes for scary reading. So, what I think I'm looking for is an honest assessment of what it is like to be a paramedic with the LAS right now and how an international applicant could successfully manage the transition to the LAS. That should be a good starting point.


----------



## Pond Life (Apr 9, 2020)

I can post a link to a informative UK forum if admin are ok with that?


----------



## Tigger (Apr 9, 2020)

Pond Life said:


> I can post a link to a informative UK forum if admin are ok with that?


For sure.


----------



## Pond Life (Apr 12, 2020)

UK Ambulance Forum • Index page
					

Come and join the most popular Ambulance and Pre-hospital care forum in the UK. Find us on Twitter @ukambulance and facebook at ukambulance.



					www.ukambulanceforum.com
				



There are a couple of you guys already on there. I'm one the admins on the group - so any problems jus PM me.


----------

